# samen uit je bol



## CarlitosMS

Hallo aan iedereen

Ik zou graag weten wat deze uitdrukking betekent, omdat ik denk dat het fout gebouwd is. Was het niet correcter "samen uit onze bol gaan"?
Hier is een beetje context:

Samen met je janken
Samen uit je bol
Samen door het lint gaan
Niets is mij te dol
(Ik wil alles met je delen, Maywood)

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

De uitdrukking is "uit *de* bol gaan", het zou dus moeten zijn "samen uit *de* bol".

"Uit de bol gaan" betekent "gek doen".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Uit de bol gaan_ heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. _Lekker uit je bol gaan _wordt veel gebruikt in Nederland. Met _onze _klink het echter niet lekker in de oren en past daarom ook niet in het liedje boven, al geeft toch flink wat treffers op Google.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Uit de bol gaan_ heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. _Lekker uit je bol gaan _wordt veel gebruikt in Nederland. Met _onze _klink het echter niet lekker in de oren en past daarom ook niet in het liedje boven, al geeft toch flink wat treffers op Google.


Maar samen uit je bol heeft geen zin in het Nederlands.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Toch wel wat mij betreft. De uitdrukking (in het Nederlands tenminste) is _uit je bol gaan_. Net als bijvoorbeeld _je huiswerk maken_. _Samen je huiswerk maken is beter dan alleen je huiswerk maken_ klinkt prima, omdat de uitdrukking als infinitief gebruikt wordt, net als in het liedje.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Brownpaperbag said:


> Toch wel wat mij betreft. De uitdrukking (in het Nederlands tenminste) is _uit je bol gaan_. Net als bijvoorbeeld _je huiswerk maken_. _Samen je huiswerk maken is beter dan alleen je huiswerk maken_ klinkt prima, omdat de uitdrukking als infinitief gebruikt wordt, net als in het liedje.


Heel bedankt. En hoe vertaal ik deze uitdrukking naar het Engels?


----------



## jedna

CarlitosMS said:


> Heel bedankt. En hoe vertaal ik deze uitdrukking naar het Engels?



Going crazy together, of, together going crazy, of going crazy you and I, eea afhankelijk van waar je het wilt gebruiken.
In de tekst van het liedje zou ik zeggen: Together going crazy, omdat alle andere regels ook beginnen met 'samen' (together).
Tussen haakjes...: In plaats van heel bedankt kun je beter zeggen: Heel erg bedankt, of: Hartstikke bedankt, of gewoon alleen: Bedankt


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Uit de bol gaan_ heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. _Lekker uit je bol gaan _wordt veel gebruikt in Nederland. Met _onze _klink het echter niet lekker in de oren en past daarom ook niet in het liedje boven, al geeft toch flink wat treffers op Google.


Ik ken enkel "uit de bol gaan"
Google 19000 hits. Waaronder Woorden.org (uitdrukkingen)
Uit je bol gaan: 4590 hits waaronder geen taalkundige.

Ik vond direct  al  "Samen uit je bol gaan"  zéér raar klinken . Alsof ze allebei samen uit "haar" bol gaan.


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Heel bedankt. En hoe vertaal ik deze uitdrukking naar het Engels?


Go wild together (Google Translate)


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik ken enkel "uit de bol gaan"


Ik ook. Blijkbaar weer een verschil tussen Noord en Zuid.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik ook. Blijkbaar weer een verschil tussen Noord en Zuid.


VD zou in ons voordeel kunnen beslissen, heb ik zo het gevoel.


----------

